# Thin stone veneer



## storm1477 (Jun 6, 2007)

I am placing thin stone veneer on a bar in my basement. I have 2 questions.

1. Do I need to furr out the metal lath from the plywood backing? If I do how far?

2. Are roof nails the preferred method of attching the lath to the frame?

Thank you

Marc


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 6, 2007)

I would attach the metal lath directly to the plywood with 1" staples from my staple gun since they loop around the lath wires so easily. Roofing nails are an option too.


----------



## storm1477 (Jun 6, 2007)

Thank you for your quick answer.

Would narrow crown staples work? I can't imagine why they wouldn't, but I thought I would ask.


----------



## CraigFL (Jun 7, 2007)

Make sure they drive all the way thru the plywood. I use my air powered stapler-- a hand operated/spring won't cut it. Use lots too, they're cheap.


----------



## storm1477 (Jun 7, 2007)

I put it on last night. My air stapler worked like a charm, but man is that lath sharp.

Thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, Welcome to the Community Storm:
I think your logo is the coolest one I've seen on here yet.
Glenn


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 7, 2007)

Metal lathe is not applied directly against the substrate.
Hopefully there is an air gap behind the plywood also, and not just 1/16" lol. (plywood 14%+ moisture expands and is subject to accelerated decay)
Expanded metal lathe of the proper wt. can be applied directly, that will be determined by the specific gravity of the stone and its friction coefficient (wire holding), Hopefully a modified mortar/thinset was used to plaster the stone to the lathe.

The thiner the veneer, the more susceptible it is to movement ie. expansive forces.

Also, the average holding ability of staples is less than most other fasteners + staples deteriorate faster than any other fastener in most instances. Thats why in many states, localities ect. they are illegal in many construction methods.


----------

